# NPR Performance Today 50 Classical CD List



## cisummusic (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello all,

I am building a classical music CD collection based on ... NPR PT 50 list.

I was tired of how slow the NPR PT 50 Classical music CD 
list link loaded and so 
I created a list that loads 
faster. http://dev.rajasekharan.com/music/pt50.html

I created this initially for my reference. I am now thinking that this can help other
beginning CD collectors.

May be a way to tell what you have already added to the collection?

A shareable wish list?

A mobile app to track your collection?

What do you guys think ? Any thoughts?

-Senthil


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone with several thousand cds would scoff at it, but imo that is a good starts 50 list. It's not meant to a top 50, just a sampler of some of the excellent works from different eras and genres that are easy get into... and it is just that.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

While some could quibble about certain of the selections or choice of performances the majority of those interpretations are top of the line. Should be an excellent starting for any novice.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I currently own only three of these discs, though I used to own a couple more, and I have different versions of a lot of them. Though they would certainly not be my fifty, I can't quibble too much.

I generally can't stand anything done by Daniel Barenboim, because he always seems to suck the life out of everything, but I've never heard him do Wagner, so I probably shouldn't say.

I can say this, though, if you decide to go for Handel's Water Music/Royal Fireworks Music. Get this one:










Gardiner may be good, but I've never heard a better version than this.


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

You also might want to take a look at the Naxos "Getting Started" website to start (very inexpensive way to start, often a 3:1 ratio and can have fantastic recordings as well). It has a "Getting Started" volume of CDs to help you understand more of what you like from composers.

Then you can explore more via streaming to find conductors and performers you like and prefer. The "Currently Listening" thread and others have been a goldmine for me as well.


----------

